# Telefonanrufe wegen angeblicher Mitgliedschaft bei spielefuchs / gamefuchs.de



## Thaliel (29 Januar 2009)

Ich habe heute einen Anruf erhalten, ich wäre angeblich nach absolvieren eines Gewinnspieles Mitglied bei spielefuchs.de/gamefuchs.de geworden. Diese Mitgliedschaft würde im mai ausluafen und ich solle doch bite entscheiden ob ich nicht verlängern möchte. Natürlich ist die mitgliedschaft mit Kosten verbunden und auch für die Resttzeit bos zum Auslaufen der momentanen Mitgliedschaft würde noch Mitgliedchaftskosten vbon 45 Wuro für mich bedeuten. Als ich daraufhin sagte, dass ich sicher nicht für etwas bezahlen werde, worin ich von vornherein nicht persönlich eingewilligt habe, schwieg der gute Mann am danderen Ende und ich legte auf.
Anscheinend eine neue Masche, von denen selbst die Betreiber der von den Telefonterroristen genannten Seiten nichts wussten, wie man hier sehen kann:
Achtung Betrüger unterwegs! : gamefuchs.de


----------



## Fidul (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Telefonanrufe wegen angeblicher Mitgliedschaft bei spielefuchs / gamefuchs.de*

Diese Typen werden immer dreister. Auch der DGB wird dafür mißbraucht.

DGB im Auftrag von Sat1 - Antispam e.V.
DGB warnt vor falschen Anrufern!

Offenbar fallen langsam jegliche Hemmungen weg.


----------



## Thaliel (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Telefonanrufe wegen angeblicher Mitgliedschaft bei spielefuchs / gamefuchs.de*

Entschuldigung wegen der vielen Schreibfehler, dummerweise kann man hier seine eigenen Beiträge nicht mehr nachträglich bearbeiten...
Das skurilste an dem Anruf war, dass der Herr etwas von spielfuchs.de sagte, was aber lediglich ein onlinehop ist, anscheinend werden die Arbeiter in diesen abzocker Callcentern also nciht nur schlecht bezahlt sondern auch schlecht geschult.


----------



## Heiko (29 Januar 2009)

*AW: Telefonanrufe wegen angeblicher Mitgliedschaft bei spielefuchs / gamefuchs.de*

Doch, man kann. Aber erst ab einer gewissen eigenen Beitragszahl, die Du bald erreicht haben wirst


----------

